# Anyone familiar with McKenzie Monaco Starwood 5th wheel?



## Timicat (Nov 29, 2006)

We are seriously considering buying a 2006 McKenzie Monaco Starwood LX 5th Wheel with a rear living room and double slides.  Does anyone have experience with this brand that they're willing to share?  Soon?  Thank you. :


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 29, 2006)

Re: Anyone familiar with McKenzie Monaco Starwood 5th wheel?

Hey Timicat, welcome to the forum.  I'll start off by saying I have no experience with McKenzie products positive or negative.  That's good because if a product is really bad, the word gets out.  However, if you are spending between $35,000 to $60,000 for a 5th Wheel, I would encourage you to look at Carriage, HitchHiker, Excel, Travel Supreme, Alpenlite and Prairie Schnooner, before you buy.  They are all good RV's.


----------



## Timicat (Nov 29, 2006)

Re: Anyone familiar with McKenzie Monaco Starwood 5th wheel?

Dear DL
Thanks for the advice and the reply.
Sincerely Timicat


----------



## s.harrington (Dec 14, 2006)

Re: Anyone familiar with McKenzie Monaco Starwood 5th wheel?

Back in 2000 I worked for a McKenzie dealer.  The construction was good (same as Holiday Rambler) but the interiors were pretty basic.  Thats why you could save almost $20,000 over a HR.  The floor plans were well laid out and we never had any problems with them.  Just the typical stuff like cicuit boards and broken drawer guides.


----------



## seward (Jun 8, 2007)

RE: Anyone familiar with McKenzie Monaco Starwood 5th wheel?

did you buy that 5th wheel - i too am interested in that model and year of 5th whhel trailer and would like to know what you did - if you bought how do you like it, etc.?  thanks


----------

